# Naruto.Shippuden.Ultimate.Ninja.Storm.3.Full.Burst.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX and COD_Ghosts_Onslaught_DLC



## FAST6191 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am getting all sorts of mixed opinions about what is going on right now, indeed I first saw this release several days ago but others did not mention it so bleh. There are NFOs up and floating around so we have it now.

*Call_of_Duty_Ghosts_Onslaught_DLC_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*
1.5 gigs or so in download sites.
Might as well have the NFO.

```
|                     :           -  L  I  G  H  T  F  O  R  C  E  -
_ _______  _____      _ ________     _____
  _     /  \_  / _______ _     /__ _/    /_
  //   / ____\/ /   _   |/   _    \     __/    - -|---------------------.
 <    /_/   /__//   |   //   /    //   /_______   :                     |
  \__/_____/   \_____  /____/____/\_______    /_____    _____  _______  ______
    /     |____/\_______|   rtx/art /    /___/ _    \___\_   \/     _/__\_    \
     |                 `  |   _ __//   __/    /   //   _/   /_     |_   _____/
  - -|---------------------      _____/  \________/    \_____/______/_______/
                                                   `-----              .
                  Proudly Presents:-              |                     |
                                                  `---------------------|- -
        Call_of_Duty_Ghosts_Onslaught_DLC_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE

   <--( Release Information )------------------------------------- ----- -->

    Console System.: Xbox 360               -  Region........: RF
    Game Type......: FPS                    -  Languages.....: English
    Backup Format..: DIR                    -  Sizes.........: 15 x 100 MB
    Release Date...: 2014-01-27             -  Orginal.......: DLC
    Tested with....: Xbox 360 JTAG          -  Supplier......: Microsoft Fairy

   <--( Game Info )----------------------------------------------- ----- -->

   Season Pass owners should NOT purchase here and instead download in-game. Welcome
   to Call of Duty«: Ghosts Onslaught, the first downloadable content pack for Call of
   Duty«: Ghosts, delivering four unique multiplayer maps, each with their own distinct
   environments, size, and gameplay variety; and a deadly new addition to your arsenal
   with the Maverick, a dual-purpose Assault Rifle/Sniper Rifle. Anchoring this first content
   pack is Episode 1: Nightfall, the first installment in ExtinctionÆs four-part episodic
   narrative, where a small team has been tasked with retrieving valuable intel from a remote
   facility in the Alaskan wilderness. Episode 1: Nightfall features two all-new species of
   aliens and an exclusive weapon.
    
    Includes the latest title update.
    
    Install to HDD at Partition3/Content/0000000000000000/


   <--( Greetings / Respects )------------------------------------ ----- -->

     Eurasia - Paradox - Caravan - Echelon - Orgasm - Gant - ProjectX - Dmu
       Riot  -  Rsiso  -  Starcube  -   Chronic  -  Genius  -  Isosphere

          - F A S T E R - T H A N - L I G H T - S I N C E - 1 9 8 7 -

                         Contact: lfc1987 at inbox.lv

   <-- ----- ----------------------------------------------------- ----- -->
               Ascii & Design by: Rotox! / Art Productions 2oo1.
```


*Naruto.Shippuden.Ultimate.Ninja.Storm.3.Full.Burst.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region locked PAL.

*Naruto_Shippuden_Ultimate_Ninja_Storm_3_Full_Burst_ASIA_XBOX360-KFC *hit back in late October and *Naruto.Shippuden.Ultimate.Ninja.Storm.3.Full.Burst.NTSC.XBOX360-PROTON* hit a week before that.

The PAL version of the remake of the game.

Amazon words

 Originally released in March 2013 for Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 to wide critical and fan acclaim, NARUTO Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 has been given a thorough overhaul for its PC debut and console come back.  Not least among the wealth of enhancements is the addition of the much anticipated chapter in which Sasuke and Itachi take on Kabuto in a nail-biting confrontation.

“We’re very excited to be bringing the incredible NARUTO franchise to PC for the first time, while also bringing extra content to existing console fans of course,” said Olivier Comte, Senior Vice President, NAMCO BANDAI Games Europe. “The NARUTO games series goes from strength to strength, so it’s only right that we should let even more players enjoy it with this PC release.”

NARUTO Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Full Burst includes the following additional features:

Additional Chapter: Finally free of Kabuto’s control, Itachi intends to crack the Reanimation forbidden jutsu. Will an unprecedented Uchiha alliance with Sasuke be enough to handle it?

New playable Character: Kabuto reaches the almighty Sage mode and is now playable in versus mode. Unleash his power and defeat your opponents both offline and online.

Director’s Cut Edition:  Discover completely revamped Storm 3 cinematics and experience more intensely than ever the epic conflict consuming the entire ninja world.

100 New Missions: Embark on a whole new series of missions, many with their own uniquely challenging objectives.

38 Additional Costumes: Outfit characters in a selection of 38 costumes

*Video* The game has been out for months, the original even longer, so there is footage aplenty.


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄■

              Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Full Burst 

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : PAL NTSC/j            Languages: English        
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Action         ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 01/2014         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Introducing masked Man and Nine-Tails assault on the Leaf Village for 
  the first time in a video game, the story mode will let you live the most 
  recent events of the anime with a degree of faithfulness never-before-seen.
  
  	 
  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~
  
  -
  

     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------



## Arras (Jan 31, 2014)

For a second there I thought the title was something like Naruto Shippuden Ghosts Onslaught. I was wondering wtf they created now.


----------

